# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  MIGOP Redistricting Justin Amash Out?!?

## angelatc

From my inbox:




> Date: Mon, 20 Jun 2011 20:09:45 -0400
> Subject: Republicans trying to redistrict Justin Amash out of his seat
> From: ....redacted...
> To: south-west-oakland-c4l - googlegroups.com
> 
> Justin Amash is arguably the most conservative member of the US Congress from Michigan and republicans are not happy with it.  They are trying to redistrict him out of office.
> 
> I know this is very short notice, but we need people to show up at the committee hearing tomorrow and tell them we want to protect Justin Amash's seat.
> 
> ...

----------


## tsai3904

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...P4cH_blog.html




> The other major benefit for Republicans in the new map was that former Democratic Rep. Mark Schauer’s home was drawn out of Walberg’s district. So, even though the incumbent didn’t get shored up much, a major potential opponent of Walberg’s has been weakened. (Interesting to watch: Schauer is now in freshman GOP Rep. Justin Amash’s 3rd district, which actually got worse for Amash and could be winnable under the right set of circumstances.)


Former Rep. Mark Schauer lost to Tim Walberg in 2010 in a close race so the GOP drew Schauer's home into Amash's district to protect Walberg.  Amash will probably have a serious challenger in Mark Schauer in 2012 if he decides to run.

----------


## brenden.b

It doesn't appear that he was drawn out of his district like the original e-mail claims. I saw the same message posted on-line. Mark Schauer could give Amash a good challenge, if he did decide to run, so we are going to have to help Justin as much as we can in 2012. Although, it seems like the new district would still have a conservative lean to it.

----------


## speciallyblend

no surprise here business as usual for the gop. Like i have said before the gop will elect obama before they allow ron paul to win. I can only hope i am wrong!!  one thing i know i do not trust is gop leadership!!

----------


## Bern

> ...
> The first stand-out example of this problem appears to be over redistricting in Michigan and the fate of its recently elected third district representative, Justin Amash. Amash won a strong victory in a mixed district. Since his election he has been one of the most followed freshman congressmen and one of the most politically consistent in his adherence to the fiscal conservatism and constitutional principles which characterized the anti-establishment uprising on the right in 2010. Amash has not exactly been a clone of Ron Paul, but he exhibits the same adherence to principle over party and this makes the party leadership kind of nervous.
> 
> In his short term in office Amash has won even more support from his constituents by making himself unusually accessible, sponsoring innovative legislation including a new constitutional amendment to balance the budget, and even posting explanations of every vote he makes to his Facebook page. Amash has been singled out as one of the best new congressmen by conservative groups and even received praise from the libertarian press. He’s also angered Democrats in his district who have launched several recall petitions against him, another sign he is doing what his radical supporters want. He is in many ways the model of the kind of new political leader which the reawakened base of the political right wants to see in Washington.
> 
> Yet Amash’s popularity and success are apparently of little interest to party leaders in Michigan. When the state’s House Redistricting Committee met this week the redistricting map which they were given for approval by the state Senate would make it very difficult for Amash to win reelection while protecting and strengthening the districts of other more establishment-friendly legislators like Thaddeus McCotter, Bill Huizinga, Fred Upton and Dave Camp. It even helps solidify the districts of some Democrat incumbents like John Dingell.
> 
> The specific threat to Amash is that parts of his district had to be removed to strengthen the districts of more favored Republicans, replaced by areas which are more evenly balanced between the parties. This includes giving several towns and suburbs where he won very strong majorities in 2010 to the neighboring 2nd District held by Bill Huizinga and replacing them with parts of Calhoun county which have traditionally voted Democrat. They also moved the home of popular Democrat former representative Mark Schauer into Amash’s district, giving the Democrats a ready made challenger for the young radical.
> 
> ...


http://www.rlc.org/2011/06/23/michig...amash-at-risk/

Enjoy reading your work Dave.

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

I am done with districts, why do we even argue and debate them like there is literally an entire block of leftists or rightists. Those are horse and pony show betters and nothing more. I am done worrying about the dem portions of my city either, they are ALL Americans and they are ALL allowing our country to be destroyed from the left and right.

I am done worrying about districts but I can see how an official campaign can use previous stats to assume an outcome BUT people should realize that if people are not willing to admit that they are wrong then by all means they deserve what they get.

----------


## angelatc

Remember, if only 10% of Ron Paul's supporters had listened to Ron Paul's advice and become active in the GOP, we'd have a much bigger voice in this process.  SB seems intent on pointing out that they're going to screw us every chance they get - well, duh.  It's frucking politics. They screw each other every chance they get.  Thats not our problem. Our problem is that we lie down for them.

I read something the other day....and I can't remember where it was.  For the first time in my life, I wish I had Pat BUchanan on speed dial....but the statement was that the party did the same thing to the conservatives that were swept in during the Reagan Revolution.  A large number of them were unable to retain their seats after the Grand Old Party redistricted them.'

Unless you're an active GOP member, this is partially your fault.

----------


## Imperial

> http://www.rlc.org/2011/06/23/michig...amash-at-risk/
> 
> Enjoy reading your work Dave.


It is a good article, although it does not give full justice to the threat Amash faces. There is lots of talk of primarying Amash, and a few very credible names have been tossed around. I worked with a neocon writer I know with experience in Michigan politics to round up sources on this, and they all pointed to the same threat. Be ready for Congressman Amash to have a tough primary fight on his hands.

----------


## specsaregood

One thing though is that Amash has proven himself this term, I predict he gets a LOT more donations next go around. I know I'll give more.

----------


## Brown Sapper

This problem doesn't seem to be just isolated to just him.  They are even planning on doing this to Ron Paul.  I think it will be in our best interest to keep an eye on the seats we have, make sure they are not being attacked and if they are support them.  We've taken one step forward, lets not take two steps back.

----------


## AJ Antimony

I'm curious how this changes Amash's thoughts of running for Senate...

----------

